# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Lutja e Iluminuar - Namazi - Origjina, Dobite

## ocean

_Kerkoje strehim tek Zoti
Nga erresira e djallit
Ne emer te Zotit
Te Dhimbshmit dhe te Meshirshmit_


Pershendetje forumista te nderuar,

Nga kendveshtrimi mysliman sufi do i paraqes dobite dhe origjinen e Namazit.

Burimin e ketije informacioni e kam marre dhe perkthyer nga disa pjese te librit te titulluar: 

"*The Illuminated PRAYER*- The Five Times Prayer of the Sufis"

ashtu siq eshte treguar nga te shenjtet Sheikhu Baua Muadenijedin dhe Xhelal ed in Rumi. (Allahu qofte i kenaqur mire prej tyre). Autoret e ketije libri jane Coleman Barks dhe Michael Green.

Kerkoje falje per ndonje gabim qe mund ta kem bere.

----------


## ocean

Ne rrugen Sufi, veprimet qe ne fillim shenjterohen me fjalet 

_Bismilah er Rrahman er Rrahim_,

*NE EMER TE ZOTIT,
TE DHIMBSHMIT DHE TE MESHIRSHMIT*

_Sipas tradites Islame dhe deshmive te mistikeve Sufinje, 
Lutja  Salah apo Namazi  se pari ishte mesuar nga Engjujt,
qe vete e praktikonin ne adhurimin hyjnore.
Lutja eshte nje dhurate nga Zoti per te gjithe njerezimin._

Sa bukur kur meshira dhe dhembshuria dhurohen si tekste esenciale te nje Krijuesi gjithe- transcedente. Keto kualitete ushqimi e therrasin Hyjnoren te Gjithe-Fuqishmin, Zotin, Nenen dhe Atin.  Ne gramatiken e pasur Arabe, Allah eshte emer mashkullor, Rrahman dhe Rrahim jane femerore. Dhe rrenja e fjales per te dyja Rhahman dhe Rhahim eshte embrioni, aty ku lind jeta.

E thjeshta *Bismilah* buron nga nje shkronje e derguar nga Profeti I bekuar Muhamed a.s.  Fotograia e meposhtme perfaqeson nje *Bismin* te ilustruar nga bukurshkruesi Muhamed Abdul Kadir. Eshte nje deshmi se Profeti erdhi,  sikurse I bekuari Jezus a.s. para tije, si mbajtes te vertetes dhe ringjalles se linjes antike te profeteve.

----------


## ocean

Nuk ka asnje fjale te vetme ne gjuhen Angleze qe mund te bart horizontin e fjales Arabike _Salah (Namaz_).  Lutje, bekim, Falje, Hir, nenkuptohen, por te gjitha keto fjale nuk I dalin hak fjales Salah dhe deshtojne te bartin domethenien e sakte integruese te mrekullise se Namazit (Salah) me devotshmerine e nje zemre te nenshtruar me mocionin fizike. Ne Namaz, e tere qenia jone eshte e zene me nje ngjarje te vetme ndricuese.  

Namazi qe ne praktikojme fillon me Miraxh, naten e fatit, Udhëtimin Nokturn mistike e te shenjtit Profet, Muhamed a.s. I thirrur nga meditimi ne supervetedije, ai ngritet nepermjet qiejve dhe pertej te perzihet dhe bashkohet me Zotin, Krijuesin, *drite mbi Drite*. 

Kur kthehet, ai sjell me vete trajtat e tokes te ketyre adhurimeve hyjnore. Lutja eshte nje dhurate jo vetem per nje fis apo nje race apo nje fe por per gjithe njerezimin, dhe ne e paraqesim ketu si te tille, nje thesare per te gjithe. 
Duke levizur me Lutje si nje pergjigje tek nje nevoje e brendshme njeri terhiqet anekend ne komunitetin e cmuar te dashuruesve mistike.

----------


## ocean

*Ne Thirrje te Ezanit,*

*Thote Libra e Shpallur*,

Lereni tregetine dhe
Kthejuni me devotshmeri kujtimit. 

Falja te huazon nje jete te re te dites, 
Te lidhe si zingjire ne ritmin e ciklit te shenjte.
Si nje rrote e ujit qe panderprere kap ujin nga lumi
Dhe e hedh ne kopsht, Lutja na ngret lart e me lart
Nga preokupimet dhe na hedh ne nje kohe te shenjte.
Lutja ne fuqizon ti leme anash dhjetemije brengat
Dhe na drejton tek uniteti dhe bekimi I dlire ne te gjitha
Gjerat.

_Behu guximtare dhe disiplino veten.
Puno. Vazhdo se gropuari, gjej burimin e ujit  tend.
Mos te shkoj mendja te largohesh nga puna.
Uji eshte aty gjekundi.
Nenshtrohu praktikes se perditshme.
Besnikmeria juaj tek ky nenshtrim
Eshte nje kembane ne dere.
Vazhdo, trokite, dhe kenaqesia brenda
Eventualisht do te hape nje dritare
Mandej shiko kush eshte atje._

     Lutja eshte nje fushe e nje force te thelle 
psikologjike qe na ndihmon ti tejkalojme
rrezistencat e brendshme qe na distancojne nga drita.
Lutja eshte nje shpalosje serike e mocioneve 
prototipe dhe gjesteve qe paraqiten ne nje cikel
variacionesh kudo neper lutjet e devotshme
te familjes se njerezimit. 
     Namazi eshte jashtzakonisht kompakt dhe nje
lutje e fokusuar. Me butesi na e kthen jeten tek
ajo qe ne e duam me sinqeritet pese here cdo dite,
dhe na tokeson kete kthim ne levizjet dhe njohurine
trup- zgjuarsi. 

_Vete trupi eshte nje ekran
qe mbrone dhe pjeserisht shfaqe
driten qe flakeron
brenda ne prezencen tende._

----------


## ocean

Ne percjellje te ligjit hyjnore, toka cdo dite ben nje rrotullim komplet.
Drita kalon neper pese faza, _kur dielli lind, ngritet ne zenit_, _zbret poshte_ 
me rrezet e pjerreta te pasdites, _perendon_ me skuqje ngjyrash, dhe 
_zhduket_ ne erresire. Per nje Sufi, ky cikel pasqyron nje periudhe kohore
te jetes se njeriut: agimi yne ne kete bote, zhvillimi yne, pjekuria, dobesimi, 
dhe vdekja. Ne keto pese faza, shpirti e ben udhetimin e tije perreth
nje tjeter dielli qe kurr nuk lind e as perendon.
     Lutja na fton te zgjohemi nga vet-vetja jone e ceket ne keto momente 
te dites. Duke e radhitur punen tone te devotshme me keto kohera
te fuqise natyrore ne fillojme te levizim me ritmet e krijimeve te Zotit
ne nje rruge te re, te harmonizuar me perputhjet mistike midis
te jashtmes dhe te brendshmes dhe stineve te jetes. 

Mendo se si FENOMENI erdhi te trupoje
nga Shkretetira e Mos-ekzistences
ne kete materializem.
		Mengjezi dhe mbremja,
arrijne ne nje linje te gjate dhe marrin
nga njeri tjetri, Eshte radha ime tani. Dil jashte!

Djalit I vie mosha, dhe babai mbledh plaqkat.
Ky vend I fenomenit eshte nje shkembim I gjere
autostradash, me te tera duke shkuar ne drejtime
nga me te ndryshmet.
		Na duket se jemi ulur dhe po qendrojme,
por ne fakt jemi duke levizur, dhe Fantazite e Fenomenit
rreshqasin permes nesh si idete permes perdeve.

----------


## ocean

*KY QELLIM U PLOTESOFTE*

Falja e Namazit Pese Here ne Dite eshte e lidhur me pese elementet e forces te cilat jane:
_Toka, Zjarri, Uji, Ajri, dhe Eter_. Keto pese forca pershtaten ne kozmologjine e _jetes_ kryesore, dhe te futesh brenda ne te duhet lene pikepamjen mekanike te botes qe e burgosin shpirtin. Ne duhet kuptuar cka Baua e quan *Pafillimshmeria e Fillimit*, nje dimension qe nuk eshte aq shume _para_ kohe si dhe _jashte_ kohe, dhe qe eshte edhe tani.
Keto jane mesime te thella-uji te nje plaku te urte. Nuk jane informata te zakonshme, dhe ne duhet te hyme aty sikur kur na bart era thelle ne dete, si nje shikim I shpejte nepermjet ujerave te kalterta dhe te gjelberta te rrymave te verteta antike qe asnje gjuhe nuk mund ti pershkruaj.  Eshte nje shpjegim I treguar nga ai qe kurr nuk genjen, qe kurr nuk mund te gjeje fjale te pershkruaj te vertetat e parrefyeshme.

*Nga nje heshtje e thelle e pafillimshmerise se fillimit
lind nje Mallengjim Hyjnore* 

*Isha nje Thesare i Fshehur dhe deshirova qe te njihem*

Ne pergjigje te ketije Qellimi Origjinal, nje drite e madheruar buron nga larte, nga brendesia e Mallengjimit, dhe Zoti ve re se eshte nje shkelqim I bukur I fytyres se Tije.
Ky eshte _Nuri i Muhamedit a.s. konshience e dlire e vetedijshme per vet-veten_.
      Ne ate moment kur Allahu shikon ne kete drite, te gjitha misteriet qe kane qene te mbyllura shperthejne nga brendesia e Tije si rreze xixellima te shkelqimit te drites. Keta jane shpirtat e gjithe krijimit, dhe vendosen ne elementet origjinale: toke, zjarr, uje, ajer, dhe eter, duke i mbushur ata me konshience jetesore.
     Por nga natyra keto pese forca jane armik I njera tjetres: uji shuan zjarrin, zjarri djeg token, dhe ashtu me te tjerat. Mandej Allahu ve para tyre Nurin, duke shkelqyer me ndricimin e henes se plote, duke rezonuar me te Verteten e Madhe: NUK KA KOHERENCE, NUK KA KUPTIM, ASNJE QENDER TJETER PERVEQ ZOTIT. 
Elementet perkulen me nderim dhe nenshtrim. Harrojne krenarine e dualitetit, ata jane shkrire ne te teren nga terheqja e bukurise dhe energjise se NURIT. _Kaosi_ behet _Kozmos_.
     Prototipi I marredhenieve midis krijimit dhe Krijuesit themelohet, nje rrjedhje e panderprere e adhurimit dhe falenderimit. Ne kete fushe, te gjitha gjerat lulezojne. Ky vend quhet _Awwal_. Sfera e Shpirterave. 

_O Zot! Ti je rrezja e hapur e drites infinite.
Ti I vetem je Zot, qe transcendon cdo gje,
Ti je I teri qe Ademi duhet te behet.
Ti je fara e imet dhe universi I madhe.
Ti je strehimi, Ti je rruga.
Ti je dora qe mban, Ti je fuqia.
Ti je I pa forme, Ti je forme.
Ti je nje syth dhe lulja plotesisht e hapur.
Ti je nje drite xhevahiri brenda ne sy._

Me poshte: _Nje shikim I shpejte nepermjet ujerave te kalterta dhe te gjelberta te rrymave te verteta antike qe asnje gjuhe nuk mund ti pershkruaj._

----------


## ocean

Nga _Awwal_ shpirterat tone zbresin nga adhurimi I dlire ne sferen e dendur te harreses  bota jone-dhe behen te varrosur ne formen e trupit, hija e dashurise se Zotit. Ketu tregimi I Thesarit te Fshehur hapet edhe nje here. Sikurse Nuri qe doli nga Zoti, gjithashtu Nuri duhet e dal nga fshehja brenda ne zemren e njeriut.

Kur shpirti per here te pare veshi rrobat e trupit,
	Oqeani ngriti lart te gjitha dhuratat.
	Kur dashuria per here te pare shijoi buzet
	E te qenit njeri, filloi te kendoje.
	Ne jemi nga nje vend pertej ketije universi, por prap supozojme se
	Jemi nga toka dhe hiu.
	Ne shkojme duke trokitur tek dyert e te panjohurve te kuptojme se kush jemi.
	Ne e kerkojme kete bote per zgjidhjen e madhe
	Te asaj qe u martua me ne gjate lindjes
	Dhe shkurorzohet ne vdekje. 

Eventualisht kur mallengjimi yne rritet ne nje thellesi te mjaftueshme, na sjell ne prezencen e intelegjences kulluese qe ka per detyre te rigjej Thesarin e Fshehur, te verteten e thelle brenda ne genjeshter. Ky eshte keshilldhenesi yne I brendshem, Shenjetori. Mendja jone e shkaperderdhur dhe deshirat e paplotesuara rrezistojne, por natyra e Keshilldhenesit eshte nje dashuri qe nuk mund te rrezistohet. 

Pse mos te behesh I fresket nga butesia e zemres se pranveres?
	Pse mos te buzeqeshesh si nje trendafil? Pse mos te shperndash arome?

Ne veprimin suprem te njeriut duke iu nenshtruar Keshilldhenesit, puna e lirimit fillon. Perderisa dinamika e ndarjes se impulseve te elementeve tona kuptohet, nevoja te behesh Vetevete e unifikuar behet nje obligim qe shperndahet ne jeten tone. Zgjuarsia e lindur nga natyra fillon ta pastroje zemren nga papastertite ne menyre qe shkelqimi madheshtor I Nurit te Muhamedit a.s. te shkelqeje perpara. Ne prezencen e nje parimi me te larte organizues te drites, elementet behen krijuese te metriksit te jetes. 
     Ne fund, thesari I fshehur I Nurit perfundimisht njihet_ ne toke ashtu si ne qiell_. Perdet qe ndajne Krijuesin dhe krijesen, shikuesin dhe te dukshmin, zhduken.

*PUNA E VERTETE E PESE VAKTEVE*
Konflikti ne mes te pese elementeve e turbullon impulsin e dashurise se bashkimit. Secili element synon emocione te veqanta mentale te energjise dhe sipas mesimeve te Shenjetorit, shpreh ndikimin me te madhe negative ne nje kohe te caktuar te dites. Ne keto vakte Namazi ka me se shumti efekt ne transformimin e ketyre forcave te elementeve.

----------


## ocean

_ABDESI I VERTETE

Kur njeri ben abdes,
nuk do te thote vetem te pastrosh duart dhe kembet. Ai 
nuk eshte qellimi I vertete, te pastrosh syte dhe veshet  
Qellimi per te lare secilen nga keto pjese te trupit eshte
qe te jep afate, pik per pik, pjese per pjese,
	qe ta largoje vetedijen larg nga bota
	dhe ne drejtim te Zotit.

Eshte koha te thuash ne zemren tende,
	Tani une do te themeloje nje lidhje me Zotin.
	Tani do te kthehem drejt Zotit.
	Tani do ti dorezoje te gjitha pergjegjesite e mija, dashurine time, Zotit.

Profeti I bekuar, paqja e Zotit qofte me te, tha,
Perderisa merrni abdes, ju duhet te jeni te vetedijshem vetem per dashurine tuaj ndaj Zotit. Beje zemren te ngulitur ne ate gjendje.

Kjo vendosshmeri duhet te jete e forte
nepermjet procesit te abdesit.
Kur te kesh mbaruar abdesin, ti duhet te kesh arritur
synimim dhe qellimin per ta pare Zotin.
     Asgje tjeter.
Nuk ka rendesi atehere, a jane syte e tu hapur
apo mbyllur.
    Zoti eshte ajo e tera qe sheh, pa marre parasysh a jane hapur apo mbyllur.
Kjo eshte pika kur mund ta quash me te vertete Namazin nenshtrim.

Ate dite qe do te triumfosh me kete abdes, Namazi juaj do te jete I frytshem!
     Atehere eshte komplet.
    Atehere mund ta quajme Lutje e Vertete.
Ne qofte se mund te arrishe kete gjendje ne veten tende,
    Atehere asnje sekond I lutjes tende nuk do te hidhet.
Atehere lutja juaj do te jete nje Lutje e kompletuar.
Kur te kesh kete lutje, kur nje lutje e tille eshte bere,
cdo pjese e saje eshte nje kontrate me Zotin.

Atehere syte dhe veshet e tu nuk do ta terheqin vemendjen gjekundi.
     Vetem Ai do te terheqe, dhe ti do ta terheqesh Ate.

Kjo eshte lidhja qe do te kesh. Ky eshte Namazi I vertete._

----------


## ocean

Lutja e Mengjesit (Sabahut, Fajr)

Lutja e mengjezit vie ne oren e shenjte para lindjes se diellit
kur vetem nje fije e holle e drites paraqitet ne horizont. 
ne kete kohe dimensioni engjellore afrohet ne kontakt 
intime me boten e rendomte, dhe cdokush qe eshte vigjilent
e ndien nje qetesi mbrekullie te embel ne valet e ajrit:
Flladi levize, zogjet zgjohen duke kenduar, dhe udhetaret 
ngriten. Mbajtja e kesaje lutje na sjelle lehtesim nga plogeshtia e tokes
qe na hidhet me nje peshe te rende ne kete kohe. Toka eshte nje mbreteri
e lidhjeve me trajtat: vet trupat tone, pasuria jone, lidhjet e gjakut, dhe 
lakmite.  Energjite e Tokes kane lindur ne bazen e shpines. Ne qofte se
mbesin aty, ne mbetemi te mahnitur me gjerat e botes, te frikesuar nga 
ndryshimi apo humbja. Kjo lutje I liron keto shtrengime te anktheve te 
tokes ne rrjedhjen e bujarise se agimit. 

_Flladi ne agim ka sekrete te te tregoje.
Mos u kthe ne gjume.
Duhet te pyetesh se cka me te vertete deshiron.
Mos u kthe ne gjume.
Njerezit shkojne mbrapa dhe para matane pragut te deres
Ku te dy boterat preken.
Dera eshte e rrumbullaket dhe e hapur,
Mos u kthe ne gjume._

----------


## ocean

Namazi – Lutja e Mesdites, (Zuhr)

Lutja e mesdites fillon menjehere pasi qe dielli te ket arritur 
lartesine me te madhe ne qiell. Fuqia e zjarrit eshte kulminante, 
stimulon me bollek levizjen, pjekurine, kreativitetin, dhe harresen. 
qeniet njerezore jane angazhuar ne ate cfare Rumi thote deshire-kendimi
dhe fjale-terbimi, gjuhe e perpunuar e personalitetit. Elementi zjarr 
gjendet ne qender te barkut dhe manifestohet me zemerim, arrogance, 
dhe padurim. Duke e kthyer vemendjen ne brendesi ne kete kohe mund te 
transformoje keto energji te egra vershimi ne nje kerkim me pasion per Zotin.
zjarri yne spiritual pafrike synon ta zhduke te ndaren “UNE” dhe te djege cfardo rezistence. _Ti po e djeg shpirtin / ta mbash trupin te kenaqur, thote Rumi, por nuk e din se c’ben. / Une jam nje tjeter lloj zjarri._

_Qiriu eshte bere qe te behet
I teri flake
Ne momentin e asgjesimit
Nuk ka hije.

Nuk eshte asgje por nje gjuhe e drites
Qe pershkruan refugjatin.

Vereje fundin e qiriut sapo te mbaruar
Sikur njeri qe me ne fund shpetoi
Nga vyrtytet dhe veset,

Ku mburrja dhe turpi
Burojne nga ato._

----------


## ocean

Namazi  Lutja e Pasdrekes, Ikindise (Asr)

Lutja e Ikindise fillon kur dielli ka zbritur ne gjysme rruge
te horizontit dhe hija e gjatesise se nje objekti eshte dy
here me e madhe se lartesia. Secila dite pasqyron mbledhjen
e perjetesishme; zgjatja e hijes na jep sinjale te nje krize te 
kohes se mesit te jetes. Nje lundrim I lehte ne ujerat vorbull
te jetes na japin shenje dhe secili duhet me vetedije te vendose
te mbijetoje ne Rrugen e bashkimit. Koha e zgjatjes se hijes
eshte territor I elementit te ujit. Energjite e tije na vershojne
emocionet e trupit ne forme te marredhenieve te trazuara te 
zemres. Ne nje nivel me delikate uji na mahnite me nje avullim
Panteon te udherrefyesve te shpirtit dhe fantazive spirituale.
zemra alternon me goditje, hutim, apo tundohet nga valet e 
ndjenjave. Deshira dhe fantazite perzihen me lengimin e 
cilter te shpirtit. Lutja ne kete kohe e qeteson kete hutim 
te elementit uje. Shenjetori thote: _Te mbarosh Asr, ne duhet
te kuptojme dallimin midis berjes nje me Zotin, apo berjes 
Nje me boten._

----------


## ocean

Namazi -Lutja e Akshamit (Maghrib)

Lutja e mbremjes arrin pasi dielli te jete zhdukur nga horizonti
dhe rete e humbin ngjyren e kuqe te diellit.  Biznisi I dites ka 
mbaruar, dhe qetesia I kthehet botes. Ashtu si pasqyrohet ne nje 
periudhe te jetes, kjo eshte mosha e shtrydhjes se pjekurise, kur
fuqia e trupit fillon te dobesohet, dhe erresira afrohet. Por prap
mendja eshte e parahtshme dhe nuk perulet. Elementi I ajrit
sundon procesin mendor, mendimet e papritura. Kthimi nga lutja
ne kete kohe na tokeson ne realen dhe ne te pandryshueshmen,
dhe i ndal lidhjet e tona elementale me ajrin qe ndikon ne procesin
mendor. Mendimet dhe teorite e dites lirohen ne nje perspektive
te duhur, me gjithe iluzionin e vullnetit te njeriut. Per kete lutje
pas perendimit te diellit, shenjetori Muheijedin thote: _Eshte koha
kur erresira e botes debohet me zgjuarsi._ 
_Nje cope e baltes hidhet ne ajer dhe thehet ne shume grimca
Ne qofte se nuk do te mundohesh te fluturosh,
Dhe ashtu ta copetosh veten,
Do te thehesh hapur nga vdekja,
Atehere kur eshte shume vone per te gjithe ate qe ke mundur te behesh.

Gjethet verdhohen. Pema leshon rrenje te reja
Dhe I ben te gjelberta.
Pse je aq shume I dhene me nje dashuri
Qe te kthen ne ngjyre te verdhe?_

----------


## ocean

Namazi -Lutja e Nates (Jacia, Isha)

Koha e Lutjes se Nates fillon perafersisht nje ore pas perendimit 
te diellit, kur yjet shkelqejne dhe thellesia e nates ka mbuluar token.
ne ciklin e jetes lutja e nates arrine ne kohen e vdekjes, ne kohen e 
Jezusit a.s. shpirtit te njeriut. Kjo eshte koha kur trupi eshte vendosur 
ne toke dhe shpirti vazhdon udhetimin. Ngurtesia largohet, por kualiteti
I hapesires eter afrohet, duke na hipnotizuar me nje xixellime iluzioni. Kthimi
tek falja/lutja ne Jaci gerryen kete elemente te mahnitjes me fenomonin eter, 
na shtyne edhe njehere drejte nje drejtimi tjeter, ku nuk jemi as te terhequr as te
zmbrapur, ku shikuesi dhe I Shikuari behen Nje, dhe ku vetem Zoti ekziston.

Qellimi I Sufit eshte ta mbizoteron lutjen e fundit, lutjen e nates, para se trupi te vdese, 
Prandaje te vdese para vdekjes.

_Lutja deperton thelle ne nate.
Imazhet shkrihen. Mbetet vetem Zoti, dhe
Qetesia, miresia, dhe bukuria._

----------


## ocean

*DREJTIMI*

Kompasi I Sufinjeve ve ne shenjester pa lekundur fare
fushen e unifikimit te konshiences hyjnore 
_brenda se ciles_ shumellojshmeria e botes paraqitet.

Syri qe shikon ne kete drejtim veren nje thellesi te
njeshmerise, sheh te gjithe njerezimin si nje familje,
sheh te gjitha lutjet te drejtuara ketej. Si simbol dhe
fokus I ketije uniteti, na eshte dhuruar vendi I shenjte
antike Qabja. 

Ne te gjithe jemi te familiarizuar me skenat e udhetareve
qe levizin perreth ketije kubi te zi misterioz, duke u perkulur
ne unison (njezeshmerisht)  me miliona me shume anekend
botes duke u kthyer ne kete drejtim pese here ne dite ne 
vale te medha planetore. 

Nje drejtim I vetem gjeografike per Lutje e transformon te 
tere planetin ne nje vend te gjere Lutje. Por perfundimisht,
ne nuk jemi drejtuar ne nje drejtim ne universe, por ne drejtim
te nje vendi te nenshtrimit, zemres se brendshme. Bashkimi I 
vertete levize nga _brenda ne jashte_. Mund te reflektohet me nje
renditje madheshtore te jashtme, por liria e shpirtit rralle mund te
fitohet nga aranzhimi I jashtem. Kthimi ne kete Drejtim eshte
nje ceshtje delikate; e hape syrin ku nga shumllojshmeria sheh Nje. 

Historia e Qabes tregon nje mitodologji te pasur kuptimi.
Arrine poshte gjere tek rrenjet e perjetimit njerezore, tek mergimi
I Ademit dhe Haves. Jashte Kopshtit, siq tregon historia, cifti 
I hershem ndahet, dhe mbeten te vetmuar, secili duke u endur 
jashte, ne boten e semundjes, moshes se vjeter, dhe vdekjes. 

Si prinder te familjes njerezore, Ademi a.s. dhe Hava jane 
personifikimi I dy aneve te natyres njerezore: perceptues, 
dhe krjues, shpirt dhe trup, yin dhe yang. 
Tregimi I tyre eshte nje misterie e pafund ne boten e 
brendshme, dhe ndarja e tyre eshte nje ndarje ne jeterat tona gjithashtu,
nje krize qe Ching I vetes e quan Stagnim. _Parimi mashkull terhiqet 
larg e me larg, perderisa parimi femer fundoset edhe me tutje ne thellesi.
Parajsa dhe Toka jane jashte lidhjeve shpirterore dhe te gjitha gjerat 
jane mpire. Cka eshte lart nuk ka lidhje me ate ce eshte poshte, dhe 
ne bote, hutimi dhe crregullimi mbizoterojne._

----------


## ocean

Kot cifti kerkonte boten per nje vend te rehatshem. 
Ne fund pendimi zgjohet, drita e zgjuarsise agon,
dhe ata e gjejne njeri tjetrin ne nje koder te larget
te quajtur _Arafat_, *Mali i Meshires*. Gezim I madh
I ketije takimi! Eshte kenaqesia e shpirtit kur 
ribashkohet me Zotin dhe veten e tije. 

Te nenshtruar prape ne nje pelqim Hyjnore,
ata udhezohen te shkojne tek nje lugine e afert,
toka behej e gjelbert nen kembet e tyre pederisa
kalonin.  Kur mberrine atje, ngren koken lart, dhe 
vene re kuroren e parajses me engjujt te panumert
qe I silleshin perreth duke e adhuruar. Ashtu sikurse
zemra qe eshte qendra e trupit, njashtu eshte edhe 
edhe ky vend ku ata kane ardhur eshte vendi i qendres 
se botes, qendra e kater drejtimeve, e kater 
elementeve, _vendi I bashkimit_. Atje ata do te ndertojne
altarin e pare, shtepine origjinale te lutjes. Kjo lugine
quhet _Meka_, qe ne gjuhen Babilonase  do te thote
shtepi e shenjte.

Arritja e bashkimit, krijimi I ketije vendi te shenjte,
Ademi dhe Hava e personifikojne zgjidhjen e 
konfliktit, unitetin mistike te opozitave. Ne gjuhen
e simboleve, ky bashkim shpesh prezenton per _femren_
nje trekendesh ne drejtim poshte dhe per _mashkullin_ 
nje trekendesh ne drejtim larte. Keta dy trekendesha 
jane te puthitur dhe formojne nje *yll* qe eshte nje
simbol *universal* I zemres ne harmoni.

----------


## ocean

Eventualisht vershimi I madhe heq Qaben 
nga tragu. Me vite te tera kalojne, 
por ky eshte nje vend I fatit dhe profeteve, 
prandaj me fuqine e atyre koherave Ibrahimi a.s. 
dhe djali I tije Ismaili erdhen tek lugina e 
Shtepise se Shenjte dhe e  rindertuan ate. 
Gjenerata vine e shkojne. Kur kishte ardhur koha 
e Muhamedit a.s. shtepia e Atije te Shenjtit qe 
eshte Nje ishte bere nje rremuje e idhujve fisnore. 
Muhamedi a.s. eshte Rasul, drita e zemres, 
debues I dallimeve. Detyra e tije ishte ta 
pastroje Qaben dhe ta restauroj zbrazetiren e dlire,
zbrazetiren qe mund ta mbush vetem_ Ai qe eshte Nje 
me Meshiren e tij te Pafund dhe Dashurine e Tije 
te Pakrahasueshme._ 

Kthimi nga Qabja gjate Namazit do te thote
_kthimi tek qendra_, tek vendi i unionit mistike,
strehimi, tek I vetmi vend qe _eshte I njejte ne
ju ashtu siq eshte ne mua_. Per njerin qe kupton, 
zemra eshte Qabja. Per ata qe nuk kuptojne, 
Qabja eshte evidence, qe ata nje dite mund ta
kuptojne.


Ibrahimi a.s. e ndertoi Qaben, dhe e shfaqi 
si nje vend per Kujtimin e Allahut
_-nje shembull I jashtem._

Kurdohere ata me zemra te dlira 
qe shkelqejne nga Allahu adhurojne
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Kudo qe njerezit bashkohen ne unitet 
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Vendi ku djalli nuk mund te afrohet
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Atje ku pastertia dhe fuqia e Allahut perzihen
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Ku _Fillimi_, Eshte _Tani_, dhe _Ku Gjithmone_ do te takohet
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Vendi ku e gjene unitetin tend me Allahun
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

Vendi ku lutjet tona bashkohen me Allahun
_-ajo eshte Qabja._

----------

